# 55g tankmakes lemme know what u think,



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

So far i have 24lbs live rock, 2 neon blue hermits(small) one brittle star(meduim) one snail, 3 yellow tailed damsels and one clownfish. One rock anemone and a few corals.

I used the yellow tails to cycle since their soo durable. Im going to get rid of them and make a community tank. Im going to keep the starfish snail and crabs and clown fish. these are the fish im planning to add into the tank after i get the damsels out.

1-Banggai Cardinalfish
1-clown fish (2 total)
1-Longfin Bannerfish
1-Yellow Hawaiian Tang

im going to add a larger anemone for the clowns to 
"play" in. Im also going to add 10lbs more live rock for starters, maybe more if needed, the right side of the tank looks more bare than the left, and i havent been able to make alot of caves with the rock i have now, maybe 10lbs more will give me more rocks to work with. Do you all think this sounds good?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All except the anemone. The clowns don't need, they cause numerous problems, and they don't survive in most tanks. A total waste.

You'd do well to get the rock before you get anything else, because when you add it your tank will have to go through another cycle of a sort. 20 more lbs would be better than 10. 

The Bannerfish & the Yellow Tang might get along okay in the same tank, but a 55 is pretty small for BOTH of them. Pick one or the other.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

ill stick with the banner, most ppl ive met already have tangs but i havent met anyone with a banner yet, so ill step outside the box. Ill have the banner as my "big" display fish and since i wont be getting the tank are there any nice small fish i could also add into the tank? Those small long purple/yellows perhaps?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Tangs need a tank of at least 75 gallons, so good that you chose the banner fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would add 2X the amount of liverock and then a month down the road, add 8X as many cleaners. Especially astraea snails, nassarious snails, and the like. Your brittle star is not green is it? Just checking because green brittles can be preditory to fish.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

*2 months later*



Fishfirst said:


> I would add 2X the amount of liverock and then a month down the road, add 8X as many cleaners. Especially astraea snails, nassarious snails, and the like. Your brittle star is not green is it? Just checking because green brittles can be preditory to fish.


This is the status of my 55g as of now. and yes the brittle is green and ur 100% correct about it being preditory and u'll find out why later in the post.

I had 3 yellow tails. in the midst of a fight one of them got biten up and got an infection, i tried treating him and accidently over dosed him with melafix, he is gone now...:-( this leaves 2 left. One night i saw one hovering on the sand at night, my room was pitch black and i had the lunar lights on so the star fish was out hunting. I saw him catch one yellow tail and try to fit it into its mouth, all you would see are clear sclares flying off, he escaped but was very scared. Two nights later i check on the tank and i only saw one yellow tail, but i found my brittle to be very very very large and fat, he could hardly carry his head around.

I bought a coral buety, but it died, i was having PH problems so it died. I added a royal grama, and the royal grama and clown are the owners of the tank, they chase the yellow tail al the time.

I also added 2 convict gobys. I am guessing they are a male/female pair b/c they have created a cave under the life rock, they burrow under and move sand with ur mouth and made mounds on sand around the entrance to the cave. One always stays inside, im guessing its the female, the male comes out during feeding to eat food. For the 1st time in a week and a half i saw the female swim out of the cave. Maybe soon ill find baby convict gobys.

A really nice fan worm, its white with small red/brown dots around the fan, is breeding and spreading like crazy, they have formed a nice little cluster being the live rock, but they tend to move around sometimes, does seem like they like alot of current b/c they under a "clif" i have and that area doesnt get any current. I have very nice Plant

the plant is blue/green. Its leaves look like feathers, they shine and have a glossy look like a pea**** feathers


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Have you added the new Live rock yet? 4-6lbs at a time over the next few month's?

Then

Have you added the correct clean-up crew for your tank? again....over a month or two

I have to quote this line from your last post back to you:

"I bought a coral buety, but it died, i was having PH problems so it died. I added a royal grama, and the royal grama and clown are the owners of the tank, they chase the yellow tail al the time."

You were having PH problems so you added another fish?

You think the yellow tail is enjoying being chased by a fish with a mouth the size of a small train tunnel?

:sad:


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

i already had the royal grama before i even added the coral buety, and the damsel only gets chased when it swims into the grama's territory, their ussually fine.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

i havent added any more fish b/c i know i need more live rock, and i cant afford the live rock right now.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

welcome to the club stix87... I can't afford liverock either! Don't worry though, I found a good deal on liverock, free (someone getting out of the hobby) look for those kinds of deals and you'll have enough liverock in no time.


----------

